# Diesel Mechanics



## larlei (Feb 29, 2000)

I was thinking of taking a Diesel Engine Workshop sponsored by the National Women''s Sailing Association, (http://www.womensailing.org) and was wondering if any other women have taken this course and have any feedback they could give me. 

Thanks,
LarLei. 
(Merritt Island, Florida)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I took a 2 hour diesel class as part of a "take the helm" weekend put on by NWSA and it was great!! Learned so much about diesels that I didn''t know. I would actually feel comfortable doing oil and fuel filter changes and other maintenance after the class. I''d say if you have an opportunity to take this or a more indepth class, go for it!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey,
I check the "hersailnet" to see what the girls are up to. Seems quiet most of the time. Anyway read a bit about changing the oil in an other area, I think Gear and Maintainance. I do know changing oil besides clean fuel is about all that has to be done to a diesel. A class would be really good, but a book might suffice- not sure what you want to learn.

Looking at the "hersailnet" I suppose I am reaching a bit to find out what women, moms, are thinking about and trying to learn or willing to share, consiquently wish there was more activity in this group! A woman''s opinion, perspective is big time important.

My sailboat is "Brigadoon" , but maybe is should be "out on a limb"
what ever, just sail!
Paul


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi LarLei,
Took the two day diesel engine course from NWSA a couple of years ago and probably will do it again. Well worth it and met a lot of really great women sailors. Very hands on,clear instructions. DO IT! Hope to be headed to Florida soon to liveaboard. Had enough of winter.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have taken a one day diesel with amazing results. On my 44 Yanmar my accomplishments have been from bleeding the engine to changing engine oil, fuel filters, air filters.

Take it a step at a time and write a lot of notes and refer to your bookwork.

If I can do it.....you can do it!

Bonnie


----------



## larlei (Feb 29, 2000)

Thanks for your responses girls. 

The Titusville Yacht Club may develop a mechanics workshop geared for beginners like me. However, we may start out with outboard gas engines rather than diesel. 

What did you find the most useful in your classes? 

~ LarLei.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am currently taking a 10 week course on engine maintenance given by the US Power Squadron. I am going into the fourth week. So far, so good. Seems to me the US Power Squadron is just about everywhere - and it''s not just for power boaters. Check it out!


----------



## larlei (Feb 29, 2000)

Never thought of Power 
Squadron. ThankS! I''ve started checking into it. 

Thought I''d design a course myself if nothing else works out. I''m thinking theory, then general maintenance like oil changing, etc. and then bleeding the lines. 

Any other suggestions?


----------

